# Ranch dip



## biev (Mar 19, 2006)

Does anyone have a tried and true ranch dip recipe? I'm trying to reproduce a dipping sauce for conch fritter that is ranch-based, so I need a good base to start with or I would just get lost in the adjustements.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 21, 2006)

Try this recipe posted by bknox. 

Original Ranch Dressing


----------



## biev (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't want a salad dressing type, though...


----------



## mudbug (Mar 21, 2006)

biev, if you want it "dippier", why not use some combo of softened cream cheese and sour cream and then use bkox's buttermilk and seasonings?


----------



## biev (Mar 22, 2006)

That sounds like a better idea. Thanks mudbug I'll give that a try.


----------

